# Abu Garcia 5500 problems



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Gentlemans, I was actively participating in your forum a couple of years ago. I have been away for sometime, anyway its good to learn that everything is in good shape today. 

By the way, I have this problem with Abu Garcia reels for quite a while. Everytime when I purchase a new reel, wash and get rid of its original bearing grease. It casts and sounds liked a "bee". Smooth and silky.....

After a few years of usage, even after I had a change of ball bearings. The reel that I am having now is experiencing lotsa of vibration and sounds like its running on diesel. 

I am frustrated as I absolutely got no idea what cause this and how to rectify the problem. I hoped to seek any kind souls out there to help me with this problem.

Lastly, my casting clips can be found at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQNlHHGRq-U


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Is the spool or axle bent in any way? I have a 525 Mag that will make some crazy sounds from time to time.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Terry

I'm in the precision engineering line. Apparently, there's a few points which I suspect is the cause of the vibration and diesel engine sound.

* Spool balancing

* Bent shaft

* Distord side plates that went out of center.

* CT Cage distord

Anyone experienced such problem with their CT reels?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Was this first noticed after a change of line?? If the shaft is not bent and the bearings are good, the most likely culprit is spool balance.

Take a look at these clips.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYZCtBGfNY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_z8Oaj84Ls

Nice casting by the way.. 

Tommy


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Tommy said:


> Was this first noticed after a change of line?? If the shaft is not bent and the bearings are good, the most likely culprit is spool balance.
> 
> Take a look at these clips.
> 
> ...


Good day Tommy

Thanks for the clips. I had been watching your videos and somehow or rather it triggers my interest in picking up regular casting again.

I will try to do something to my reels and see if they gets better.

Nice to catch you here. 

Regards


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

By any chance the shaft will be bent?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

That could be,pull it out and check with a straight edge. Then verify that the bearings are good, then line lay.
If this is all good then Tommy or Niel may have more info.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Edmund,
It sounds like the bullet or bushing that your spool shaft sits in is distorted. The bullets or bushings are made out of brass, which is a fairly soft material compared to other metals, and these bullets/bushings can require replacement after a while. Send it off to me and I can fix it up for you. PM me if you like.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

OH. so thats you on youtube. lol
ive watched your vids before. nice flat arc style.

i like that shimmy horizon 425. when does the final version come out? pretty damn fast tip recovery.

i guess its bad spool balance.
with slightly bent shaft.. you can still cast the reel. since it rides on bearings. there is a slight room in the spool and bearing tolerances to allow bending.

just take off all the line, and try tommys balance tips.


----------

